# Dew point problem



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We frequently paint aluminum sidding. Lately we had a problem with dew drop or humidity on the sidding the day after we finished to spray. It leaves water streak on the sidding. Even if we stop painting at noon. I'm trying to think about solutions to make the latex paint dry faster. Was thinking of a propane heater but not sure if it would be effective or useful.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I could tell you a horror story of metal siding and dew but I will save that for another day. I do not know that there is much you can do about it to tell you the truth the propane heaters put out a lot of heat but if the paint is not cured it could streak. I would try a fast drying paint like sw resilance see if that helps its supposed to be rain proof really fast.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you back-rolling after spraying the latex?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> Are you back-rolling after spraying the latex?


No, why would I on this type of sidding?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> I could tell you a horror story of metal siding and dew but I will save that for another day. I do not know that there is much you can do about it to tell you the truth the propane heaters put out a lot of heat but if the paint is not cured it could streak. I would try a fast drying paint like sw resilance see if that helps its supposed to be rain proof really fast.


We use Dulux Diamond that is suppose to be rain proof after 30min


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> No, why would I on this type of sidding?


If the siding is dry before you spray, you wouldn't necessarily need to back roll. If the siding has any moisture when you spray, back rolling will mix the moisture into the paint. I feel for you, because down here in Central Florida, the paint dries on aluminum nearly as fast as you can apply it. Any subsequent rain, dew, etc. has never adveresly affected the paint in my experience.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Do not use propane. Propane adds 20% humidity to the air. You will add to the problem. What product and finish are you using?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

NACE said:


> Do not use propane. Propane adds 20% humidity to the air. You will add to the problem. What product and finish are you using?


We use Dulux Diamond that is suppose to be rain proof after 30min. Satin or matte


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

That's surfactant leaching you're seeing.
We switch to AURA/Arborcoat (other gennex tint products should work as well) exclusively starting Oct 1 to avoid that problem.
It stopped being an issue once we started that system.

You can wipe those streaks off with a damp cloth.
They will also eventually wash off during rain but good luck convincing the HO that.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Dan-o. Its surfactant leaching. A simple wash with a garden house will wash it off. It will look soapy when your rinsing it off. Its not dew


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like that and it doesn't go away with wiping. My SW rep suggested SW resilience, we will give à try at the end of the week.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> It looks like that and it doesn't go away with wiping. My SW rep suggested SW resilience, we will give à try at the end of the week.


 Good luck with resilience I hate that crap.You'll spend most of your time trying to keep a wet edge!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dtm?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Good luck with resilience I hate that crap.You'll spend most of your time trying to keep a wet edge!


Shouldnt be a problem with the temp we have at the moment


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Try lightly rinsing it. That looks like surfactant leaching. Could be just the dew running down and streaking. 
Resilience sets up fast but will still suffer from surfactant leaching especially in darker colors.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Good luck with resilience I hate that crap.You'll spend most of your time trying to keep a wet edge!


Good luck with Sherwin Williams


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> It looks like that and it doesn't go away with wiping. My SW rep suggested SW resilience, we will give à try at the end of the week.


I painted Resilience up against Regal Select High Build last October in less than ideal conditions here in the Pacific Northwest. . . Regal set up quicker and with fewer surfactant issues.


----------

